# Hevi shot duck and goose?



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Question for those of you who shot Hevi shot when it first came out.
I was reading on another chat where a licensed dealer, and user, of hevi shot had a problem with hevi shot. He claimed that hevi shot was unbelievable. With great success killed many birds. Then when Environ metal released the duck line of hevi shot he could tell a differance in the lethality. Before it was released the sales rep stated that the only differance was the duck line had less of a payload for more velocity. 
The author of the post stated that there was no way that the new shells could have the same pellet density that the original shells were known for.
Has anyone experimented with both duck and goose loads of Hevi shot?

I was comparing prices, at a local retailer, of hevi shot goose and duck loads. The goose load was 3" B shot for $29.99. The duck load was 3.5" 2 shot for $26.99. I know its not conclusive evidence but it kind of makes you think.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Doesnt seem to have changed for the hevi goose loads. Have shot a couple boxes of new stuff and works great. The hevi steel is good stuff too. There is also a $10 rebate per box or $100.00 per case going on this fall.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, the goose load is the original HS with a density of 12. The duck load is a watered down version of the goose load. Heard nothing but goood things about the goose HS. My friend claimed he took canadas with the goose HS 6 shot over decoys. Would really like to put it to the test on some high flying snows and decoy shy honkers.


----------



## wigout (Oct 22, 2002)

I used Hevi-shot when Remington was selling it. It was fantastic. The duck loads are nothing but hevi steel with an inflated price tag. I switched to Remington HD and it was like the hevi-shot of old. Great stuff. I think Enviro should be ashamed of their misleading switch.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

I shot the goose HS in Canada last year for snows and it was unreal. The other guys were using Fast steel and it was working well too, but the HS goose loads was putting a hurting on them. No cripples for the dog to chase. I give it an A+ even though i went broke buying it. 
:beer:


----------



## alsatian (Dec 9, 2005)

As has already been stated, Hevishot Duck is not the same thing. It has been changed to make it slightly more dense than steel but not anywhere near as dense as lead. Unfortunately, I did not learn this until I had purchased 14 boxes of 6's and 4's for the 2008-2009 hunting season. After I have gone through this accumulated ammo I will either switch to steel or go to Remington HD. I gotta' tell you I feel more than a little abused and duped to have paid $24/box of 10 cartridges for this stuff which is only thinly better than steel (I believe a density of 10 versus 9 for steel and 12 for lead). For that kind of density I could buy a box of 25 steel shells with unnoticeable diminishment of lethality. Environmental has lost my business for life. How stupid that was of them. Did they think people wouldn't know the difference and/or figure it out? Did they not think the word would spread around?


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I wish i would have read this b4 i bought a case of 3 inch 4's from macks
although i paid $219.99 w/free shiping and then they were haveing Double rebate days so ill get $100.00 back.

$12 isnt bad but i think i would have bought 3 inch 2's


----------

